# Joey's AIT address



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Well, he has passed Basic Training, and has moved on to the next phase, AIT or Advanced Individual Training. This is where he gets trained in his job skill.
I got a call from him last night, he says it's VERY cold there and schedualed to snow today and tomorrow. 
He also was very appreciative and happy for all the mail he had recieved in Basic. He told me those uplifting letters and cards were what kept him motivated and going from day to day.

Here is his AIT address for anybody that may wish to write him and cheer him on.

PFC Porter Jr., Joseph F.
Bravo Co. 169th Engr. Bn.
1st Engr BDE, Building 817
Fort Leonard Wood, Mo. 65473

Kay


----------

